# Problem with new GPU



## Jripper (Jul 3, 2012)

I have been using my new 6850 for about a week. It was running fine in all games. I finished max payne 3,nfs the run and crysis 2. they were all smooth.

Idle temperatures of GPU:- 40-44 degrees
Load temperatures(games):- 62-65 degrees. once it touched 68 degrees but temps came down soon to 62.

I just decided to test it using furmark today. The burn in test ran for about 5 minutes. temperatures were constant (max=72 degrees). I then quit furmark and restarted the pc. From then as soon as I start any graphics intensive software/game, the display goes black.the monitor displays "entering power saving mode". I think the pc is shutting down.
This happens with the WEI test as well. But normal usage+youtube videos+1080p videos run fine.

Any help?
Will a windows reinstall+driver reinstall fix this?  

Please help. I am worried sick with this happening with a brand new GPU


----------



## ico (Jul 3, 2012)

Who told you to run Furmark anyways?

It pushes the card much much beyond the right limit.

For the time being, completely Uninstall Catalyst. Then use Driver Sweeper to clean out everything related to AMD/ATi. Then download and install Catalyst 12.6.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 3, 2012)

How about I reinstall windows? And I just thought I'd use it since heard a lot of people use it to test gpu stability


----------



## ico (Jul 3, 2012)

Jripper said:


> How about I reinstall windows? And I just thought I'd use it since heard a lot of people use it to test gpu stability


I stick with Unigine Heaven as far as testing stability is concerned. Furmark is a known troublemaker.

First see what I told you helps or not. Windows reinstalls can be painful.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 3, 2012)

I hope the card is okay..  and yes trying that. BTW do I have to boot using safe mode when removing ati/amd related stuff using driver sweeper?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 3, 2012)

People who dont know the proper use of Furmark = GPU might be destroyed




> And I just thought I'd use it since heard a lot of people use it to test gpu stability


 Running games at high settings is enough for stability on stock clocks. Especially if they are the type you play.'

no need to for Format do this


			
				 ico said:
			
		

> For the time being, completely Uninstall Catalyst. Then use Driver Sweeper to clean out everything related to AMD/ATi. Then download and install Catalyst 12.6.


----------



## ico (Jul 3, 2012)

Jripper said:


> I hope the card is okay..  and yes trying that. BTW *do I have to boot using safe mode when removing* ati/amd related stuff using driver sweeper?


Not needed.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 3, 2012)

Tried everything. Did not work. even reinstalled windows and  installed catalyst 12.6. still not done. Even the WEI test makes the display turn off.

Any other options?

And a few questions:-

1.) I just bought this one month back. Any chance I can get a replacement from MSI or the shop where I bought it from? 

2.) How to do RMA? And what happens if they can't fix the card in RMA?

3.) How long does RMA usually take?

4.) I haven't overclocked the card or anything. Is he warranty void just because I used furmark?

Please help me through this.


----------



## ico (Jul 3, 2012)

^^ go to Neoteric, Kolkata. I think they handle MSI's RMA. They'll replace the card. Just say it isn't working properly - the display goes off whenever you run a game. No need to go in extra details and NO, warranty is NOT void.

PM Cilus for exact address. He has RMAed MSI stuff, I think.


----------



## asingh (Jul 4, 2012)

Try your GPU on another system. Else you burnt it out.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 4, 2012)

^ I tried. Not working. And okay will contact cilus tommorow.


----------



## asingh (Jul 4, 2012)

Jripper said:


> ^ I tried. Not working. And okay will contact cilus tommorow.



Do that. You bricked your accelerator. Do not tell the RMA unit that you ran FM.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 4, 2012)

No way. I'll just say gpu is turning system off when doing gpu intensive tasks


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2012)

one piece of advice to all - no matter what the review sites are saying for a normal user running furmark is almost ruining a gpu - I've never tested any of my gpus using furmark and even if a game makes your gpu run at 80c it won't damage the gpu but touching 72c using furmark is enough to brick it - so never use furmark instead using becnhmark softwares like 3DMark or in game benchmarks are much safer.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 4, 2012)

I should have asked here before using it.  But the damage is done..  Lets see if I can get a replacement or not...


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 4, 2012)

Contact Smartlink Networks. They handle RMA for MSI and other brands like Intel, Zotac, Strontium, Beetel, Digilite. 
Check here: Smartlink Network Systems Ltd 
Choose east and select your Kolkata area and contact 'em.

And they promise to RMA most products in 7 days or at max 15 days.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 4, 2012)

^ Thanks a lot. Will contact them ASAP.

Do they provide replacement?


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 4, 2012)

Check here too: www.digicare.in/rma.html 
IMO if the card is not repairable then they will replace it.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 4, 2012)

Don't worry Jripper, RMA service of MSI is very good in Kolkata. You'll get your card replaced. Will send you Ganesh' number today who is the gead distributor of MSI in Kolkata.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 4, 2012)

^ Thank you  

Will call M.D in a few hours for exact location of the service centre.


----------



## asingh (Jul 4, 2012)

Jaskanwar, had done the same. Some time back.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 4, 2012)

40 Deg idle & 65 Deg Load is not exactly High. I wont bother with these temps. 

Running Furmark for 5 mins might have broke it. Try RMA as suggested earlier and uninstall Furmark.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 4, 2012)

I removed furmark after running it the first time :\

And yes will go to give card to RMA tomorrow but confused where to go.
Neoteric or digicare or digilite??


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 4, 2012)

Digicare and Digilite are the same. Its actually Digicare Smartlink. Digicare is actually service centre and Digilite is their own mobo series.
So, ask both Neoteric and Smartlink and take it to the one which promises faster RMA.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 4, 2012)

^ Good idea. thanks 

Just one thing. Is this the information of the neoteric which handles RMA? 

Neoteric Infomatique Pvt. Ltd. Dharmatala|Neoteric Infomatique Pvt. Ltd. Kolkata|Neoteric Infomatique Pvt. Ltd. Ratings & Reviews on Sulekha

And also what are the steps to do RMA? As in I go to the centre and give them the card?
What do I receive from them? I heard they are supossed to give RMA and challan number or something??


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 4, 2012)

Ask Kolkata guys about address of Neoteric. 

Regarding RMA, take the invoice of your card with you. They might not ask for it but still its safe to have it with you. After submiting the card for RMA, they will give a RMA Invoice slip in return. Just keep that RMA Invoice and take it with you when when your card arrives.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 4, 2012)

Well according to this => Welcome to neoteric they only RMA MSI motherboards and notebooks. So most probably will go to digicare. I called M.D computers and even they gave the address of digicare


And thanks for the details


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 4, 2012)

^^
MD Computers gave address of their won for RMA?


----------



## Jripper (Jul 4, 2012)

Well I bought the card from arihant. But I called up a guy who works at m.d and told him that my msi gpu has gone kaput and i need the address of the service centre. He told me the address and name of digicare.


Sorry that was a writing error  corrected.


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Well according to this => Welcome to neoteric they only RMA MSI motherboards and notebooks. So most probably will go to digicare. I called M.D computers and even they gave the address of digicare
> 
> And thanks for the details



there's two distributor - find out who is the distributor/Importer of your gfx card - you should find it on the box pack.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 5, 2012)

Okay something strange happened today. :O

Earlier when the GPU was connected, whenever I started some gou intensive task the machine shut down and showed "display is entering power saving mode". But today, the GPU is not connected(it is in the box ready for RMA), the same thing just happened twice! :O And this time I did not even do anything graphics intensive. 

Cilus told me furmark might have damaged my motherboard, and he asked me to run gpu intensive stuff on the HD 4200 integrated graphics to check. I ran WEI and it completed successfully(earlier it made system shut down with GPU).
But now this is happening. What the hell is wrong?? Is my entire machine gone? :O


@topgear:- the box says it is imported by top notch infotronix. somwhere in velammel,chennai.


----------



## asingh (Jul 5, 2012)

^^
Reset the CMOS once and try. I think your board is gone too.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 5, 2012)

topgear said:


> there's two distributor - find out who is the distributor/Importer of your gfx card - you should find it on the box pack.


What if the card is distributed by Netoeric and OP gives it to Digicare? Will they refuse to RMA it?



Jripper said:


> Okay something strange happened today. :O
> 
> Earlier when the GPU was connected, whenever I started some gou intensive task the machine shut down and showed "display is entering power saving mode". But today, the GPU is not connected(it is in the box ready for RMA), the same thing just happened twice! :O And this time I did not even do anything graphics intensive.
> 
> ...


It seems your board has gone kaput too. RMA it if its in warranty. 

Topnotch Infotronix is the distributor of Zebronics and MSI. So, I think you need to RMA with Digicare?


----------



## Jripper (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh hell. I am currently compressing some 10 gb to see if if the board shuts down when doing stuff that draws power. its running fine now. 

Any chance it might be the psu??


----------



## asingh (Jul 5, 2012)

^^
Nopes.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 5, 2012)

The pc is working fine now again. Any thing I can do to see if motherboard is gone or not?

I mean is there any way to check whether there is any problem with the motherboard or not?


----------



## asingh (Jul 5, 2012)

^^
Not really. Hard to find out.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 5, 2012)

Sighs..okay.. I hate myself for running furmark now without asking. It will be a nightmare if I have to buy a new motherboard now.

BTW how can you tell that the power supply is okay? I just want to be sure that it hasn't gone kaput along with everything else.


----------



## ico (Jul 5, 2012)

I doubt there is any problem with the motherboard.

But if you want to check:

Start off with reverting to motherboard's failsafe defaults. Which will also mean reverting back to Athlon II X3 435 state. Since you're using a core unlocked processor.

Check if the system is stable. Also check with your HD 6850 again.

Try everything and troubleshoot.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 5, 2012)

^  I just checked the HD 6850 at my brothers pc just 1 hour ago. Its not working.

I reverted to X3 435 when the problems started. System was running fine. I am worried why the same thing happened tonight twice even when my GPU was not connected(it was in the box). Thats why I want to know for sure whether my mobo and psu are safe or not.

And system is running fine now. Compressed 10gb of data with 10 chrome tabs open and 3 media players open. Machine did not shut down. Anything else I can try?


----------



## ico (Jul 5, 2012)

^ Nothing. There is not any problem then.

Just RMA the HD 6850.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 5, 2012)

> Any thing I can do to see if motherboard is gone or not?


You can try one of these: 4 DIGIT MOTHERBOARD / MAINBOARD DIAGNOSTIC PCI DEBUG CARD | eBay
I haven't used one personally, but such PCI cards have got real nice reviews on dealextreme.com


----------



## Jripper (Jul 5, 2012)

err..not really sure if i want to buy a pci card to check mobo :\ Not even sure they are available here. any softwares(freewares preferably) that I can use?


@ico Hmm okay.Going for RMA tommorow. just thinking why did the machine shut off twice then? :O windows problem?


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2012)

^^ Run 3DMark Vantage Benchmark with Extreme preset and see what happens.



Jripper said:


> Okay something strange happened today. :O
> 
> Earlier when the GPU was connected, whenever I started some gou intensive task the machine shut down and showed "display is entering power saving mode". But today, the GPU is not connected(it is in the box ready for RMA), the same thing just happened twice! :O And this time I did not even do anything graphics intensive.
> 
> ...





saswat23 said:


> What if the card is distributed by Netoeric and OP gives it to Digicare? Will they refuse to RMA it?
> 
> 
> It seems your board has gone kaput too. RMA it if its in warranty.
> ...



usually cards imported by one distributor can't be RMAed on the service center of another distributor unless there's dedicated service center like Accel.

@ OP -here's the address of of RMA center of products imported/distributed by Top Notch :

154, Lenin Sarani,
 2nd Floor,
 Kolkata - 700013,
 PH: 033 - 31927130.
 E-mail : kolkata.service@zebronics.com


----------



## Jripper (Jul 6, 2012)

Gave the card for RMA to Digicare Smartlink.
They said it will take around a week. 

I am so pissed off at the guy who took the card. He carelessly threw it(almost) in a box with other GPU's.  They could atleast be a little careful. 
I asked them whether it will be repaired or I will get a replacement and they said the engineer will look into it. I hope I get a replacement. 

Fingers crossed. 


P.S:- Before going out I made a video of the card showing that it had no physical damage. Just in case


----------



## SunE (Jul 6, 2012)

Well good luck with your RMA. But why didn't you ask for a hand-to-hand spot replacement? Few weeks back one of my RAM sticks had stopped working so I e-mailed them to keep a replacement ready and I'd go to their office and collect it. And when I went to their office I simply gave the defective product to the guy along with the purchase invoice. In 10 minutes I had a brand new replacement in my hand. Though I don't know whether the same thing can be done for GPUs? Can anyone comment on this?


----------



## Jripper (Jul 6, 2012)

^ I didn't know that could be done :O

Probably not the case with GPU's since a RAM is more common place and costs much less.

And thanks btw


----------



## SunE (Jul 6, 2012)

You're welcs(I use this as a reply to "thanks". Any1 got a better alternative? Don't say "yw" )

Maybe it can be done. Maybe not. Try calling the guy up and be stern yet polite while talking and clearly mention that you don't wanna wait and since you're an expert and have also taken expert opinion from thinkdigit forum, you know that there is a problem and demand a replacement at the very moment. Try this for your next RMA


----------



## Jripper (Jul 6, 2012)

^ Yeah will do that.  I actually mentioned it to them when i gave the card. But he said the engineer will assess the card first. :S


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 6, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Don't worry Jripper, RMA service of MSI is very good in Kolkata. You'll get your card replaced. Will send you Ganesh' number today who is the gead distributor of MSI in Kolkata.



i need that no


----------



## Jripper (Jul 7, 2012)

^ Maybe cilus can help you out with that 

Okay I have a question.
I have the email id of the lead guy working at digicare service centre.
Should I send him the following email or should I wait and see what happens in the RMA? 


"Hello sir,

This is to inform you that I dropped off an MSI r6850 Cyclone PE/OC graphics card at Digicare Smartlink service centre yesterday following the advice of thinkdigit technology forum and Mr.Ganesh who is the lead distributor of MSI in kolkata.
The card in question was just used for one week even if it was purchased a month ago. In any case,I just have a query whether it is possible for me to get a replacement of the R6850 cyclone PE/OC since it is a brand new card and a repaired card after just a week of use is not really desirable.

The RMA number of the card is "xyz"

Please inform me if a replacement is possible.   


Thank you."


----------



## SunE (Jul 7, 2012)

^^ Dude totally not.
The 1st para is ok but in the 2nd para be more stern in demanding a new replacement rather than a repair. Tell them a brand new 1 week used product should not go bad and if it did then obviously there's something seriously wrong with it. So to avoid future hassles, you demand a replacement ASAP.

Now if they refuse to give you a new replacement then email them things like you thought they were a reputed brand who made quality products but in reality that is so not the case. Start bad mouthing them on forums like this one and send them a link to those threads. If the 1st method doesn't work, this definitely will as no company wants a bad image in public 

P.S.: Don't blame yourself if anything goes bad within warranty. Always remember that you PAID your hard earned money to buy the stuff and in return you demand stuff that works properly with amazing service. No one is doing you any favor for free. Right?


----------



## Jripper (Jul 7, 2012)

^ True but confused about whether I should mail them at all. I mean they haven't said yet whether they will replace or repair it. I really doubt its something that can be repaired or whether they even have the resources to repair it(these are just hunches though).

Lets see what the others suggest. If the majority suggest that I mail them for a replacement then thats what I'll do.


----------



## SunE (Jul 7, 2012)

^^ Well it's true what you say but at the end of the day it's your bloody card. Others honestly don't care whether you send an email or not. If you want a fast replacement then you should be emailing them up and calling them up night & day, troubling them until they decide to end your trouble. Now it's totally your wish.


----------



## ico (Jul 7, 2012)

They will replace it most probably. Not repair. You don't have to say anything for now.

And regarding the weird problems popping up, move to a stable Operating System like Ubuntu 12.04. Install it and use it for a week - see if there is any problem or not. Home | Ubuntu - download 12.04 amd64.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 7, 2012)

^ Hmm thanks 

And will try that on a spare 80 gb HDD and use it for a week 


But that problem where the pc doesn't start if I wait for a few moments after turning on the UPS. Is that really because of stupid windows? :S
Also, if I shut down my pc,then after it shuts down,when I press the power button again on the cabinet it doesn't turn on.I have to switch off ups,then turn on ups again and then power up the pc.


----------



## SunE (Jul 7, 2012)

^^ Those are some strange issues. Once disassemble and reassemble all the components making sure to clean any dust and plug all the cables tightly.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 7, 2012)

^ There is absolutely no dust. just cleaned it a week ago. will try replugging the cables though.
But I guess it is indeed because of windows.


----------



## SunE (Jul 7, 2012)

How can it be because of Windows? Windows is a piece of software (POS ) that will not run unless power is provided to it. When you start the computer the Mobo BIOS gets booted up first and not any OS. 

But if you want you can try out your own methods for personal satisfaction.

Oh and I dunno about you, but even if I had cleaned my PC an hour ago, there will be dust


----------



## Jripper (Jul 7, 2012)

No I meant the random shutdowns. that is also an issue. It could be because of some corrupt files. But yes,the 2 problems mentioned above are unlikely to be because of that. Will try everything.

And with the amount of dust filters I have(plus the ones I added) very little dust gets inside the cabby


----------



## SunE (Jul 7, 2012)

Random shutdowns? RAM might be at fault. DL Memtest and LinX now and check it.

Even I had random restarts while gaming. Turned out to be faulty RAM.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 7, 2012)

Well actually the display and windows just turn off. The cpu fan still runs. 

Suppose I am playing a song and surfing the internet. The display goes blank all of a sudden and then the music stops with it. Alt+F4 does not give windows shutting off sounds so i guess the OS is crashing or something. The cpu fan is still running when this happens though.

Will check RAM


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Gave the card for RMA to Digicare Smartlink.
> They said it will take around a week.



can you mention the address and phone no ?



Jripper said:


> Well actually the display and windows just turn off. The cpu fan still runs.
> 
> Suppose I am playing a song and surfing the internet. The display goes blank all of a sudden and then the music stops with it. Alt+F4 does not give windows shutting off sounds so i guess the OS is crashing or something. The cpu fan is still running when this happens though.
> 
> Will check RAM



this usually happens :

1. CPu overheating.
2. PSU unable to supply proper power.
3. Mobo IGP issue.
4. Inadequate ram volt

and did you run the 3Dmark vantage test ??


----------



## Jripper (Jul 8, 2012)

^ Yeah address is:-

Swastik Centre,
P-8,Chowringee Square.
Phone no:-033-22136182

And regarding the issues:-

1. CPU is definitely not overheating. Idle temps are 26-28 degrees and load temps after prime95 for 1 hour is around 55-60 degrees.  (Magic of CM thermal fusion 400)

2. I hope PSU is not gone  How can I check this?

3. I ran the WEI index using IGP, it finished successfully without any problems.

4. Well RAM was fine.Will run memtest soon.


 Actually a bit worried about running another stress test after the last one(furmark) destroyed the GPU :S Is 3Dmarkvantage safe?

Update:- Ran memtest for 40 minutes. 0 errors. So I guess RAM is okay.


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2012)

^^ Thanks for the address.

3Dmark Vantage is safe even if you run it at extreme settings and we need to run memtest for at-least 2 passes not only for 40 mins and sometime even if memtest shows zero error there's still can be issue - so better use some games like Crysis, crysis warhead which needs lots of cpu+gpu power and memory space for at-least 1-2 hours.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 9, 2012)

^ Yeah but I am on a weak IGP (HD 4200) so I don't think crysis will run smoothly. Crysis 2 runs with huge amounts of lag though. And okay will test 3d mark today.

Update:- Ran 3dmark today at performance preset I think. Ermm..i think what was suppossed to be a 3d video ran like a slideshow with one pic being displayed after 3-4 seconds. I think the HD 4200 can't run it smoothly. Ran it for some 10 minutes though. Nothing happened. Also ran prime95(all 3 tests) for 45 minutes each. Temperatures were okay and nothing happened then either.



Okay so I decided to make 3 videos of my problems. It might give you people a better idea of what is actually happening.There are 3 videos so please be a little patient
and watch.The 3 videos have been shot simultaneously one after the other and the events are in order of the videos.

1.) In this video the machine is already running. And this video will demonstrate problem no.1:- *Pc does not turn on after I switch it off*.

    Problem 1 - YouTube




2.) In this video I have just unplugged and turned off the ups and am starting the pc(or trying to ) from the beginning. This will show problem no.2:-* PC does not turn on if I wait for some time to press power button after powering on UPS.*


    Problem 2 - YouTube

3.) This video will show problem no.3 which is related to problem no.2. The problem is:- *After problem 2,when I unplug everything and replug it,just turning on the UPS turns the machine on without even having to press the power button.
*

    Problem 3 - YouTube


----------



## SunE (Jul 9, 2012)

Your cabinet's internal wiring is all messed up maybe due to some earthing problem. Try it with a different cabinet if you can.

Other than that, even I "don't know why this is happening!"


----------



## Jripper (Jul 9, 2012)

^ Lol yeah ignore the "why this is happening" s. xD there are lots of them 

I can't try this out with another cabby since i don't have one. and also this cabinet used to work fine before running furmark.


----------



## topgear (Jul 10, 2012)

Make sure yu have proper earthing for your home and the pc cabinet - 

take out your entire rig out from the cabby - unplug/disconnect everything.

Place the mobo on a table - connect only the PSu, one ram module, monitor signal cable , HDD and keyboard with it - no turn on the PSU ( from the back switch ) and use a screw driver to short the two sys start pin of the mobo - the pc should start normally - now do all of your shutdown and restart related tests and post feedback.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 10, 2012)

^ Will do all those. 

But I have been running the pc for the last 5 years from the same plug point. :S
And there have been no changes in the wiring either. But okay will do so and report back


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeh, Bhoot ka saya hai  
BTW does your PC switch on after shorting the power pin?


----------



## Jripper (Jul 10, 2012)

^ Well there is a power button,reset button and clr CMOS button on the motherboard itself. And no the results are the same even if I use those buttons.

Haven't tried shorting the pins where the cabinet's wires are connected though.



P.S:- I know how to check whether the plug point is grounded or not. But is there something like grounding the cabby? My cabinet is on the floor since its huge.should I place it on a wooden stool or something? Or doesn't it matter?

MAJOR UPDATE:- GOOD NEWS!!!!!!!! 

The RMA centre just sent me a text on my phone.  "Your product RMA no. blah blah blah.Replacement:- Ready for collection" !!!!

Damn can't wait    Will run off to collect it tomorrow morning!


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2012)

^^ That's really Fast ( talking about the RMA ) - only 5 days.

coming back to the power issue - check the mobo without connecting it with the cabby - like I said before just place it on a table - don't attach any cabinet wires to the mobo - ( keep the cabby on another room ) and test and post result.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 11, 2012)

Yes even I am surprised by the fast RMA. I gave it on friday and they texted me on tuesday. That too there were non working days in between(sat and sun).

I just hope they have the right replacement ready.  that is,the overclocked version of the r6850(860Mhz).

And yes, I'm not getting any free time. Will check and post results of the power issue as soon as possible.

Update:- Looks like my luck is not that good after all. The replacement they issued was clearly of an older card which looked ancient and used and there were a lot of soldering done behind the card. I refused to accept it as a replacement and asked them to replace it with a new card. The guy at the service centre(Pradipta) said he will ask them for a new card and let me know. But I called up the guy who is the distributor of msi and he said that a new card will most probably not be issued. 

Sighs...I am so upset and confused. I don't know whether I should email msi or wait and see what Pradipta says after he talks with the higher ups.


----------



## SunE (Jul 11, 2012)

^^ Bro as I had mentioned before, call them up and STRICTLY ASK FOR A NEW REPLACEMENT BY FRIDAY.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 11, 2012)

^ I was pretty strict man. I said I will absolutely not accept an older card and I wanted a new one. I am ready to return the box etc of my present card. Pradipta said he will call the higher ups and call me and let me know is said to him.


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Yes even I am surprised by the fast RMA. I gave it on friday and they texted me on tuesday. That too there were non working days in between(sat and sun).
> 
> I just hope they have the right replacement ready.  that is,the overclocked version of the r6850(860Mhz).
> 
> ...



not good .... I think you should wait to hear what the guy at the service center has to say first .. then we can think about any other necessary steps.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes thats what I am doing. I will call pradipta up a little later and see where things stand. 

I have decided to send him the following email:-

"

Hello sir,

I,Saptarshi Bhadra, dropped off my graphics card MSI R6850 Cyclone power edition(OC edition) at Smartlink Network Systems last friday. I was issued a replacement the following tuesday but the replacement was a very old card which had clearly been extensively used and repaired. I am sure you remember my case since you agreed to let me know after talking with your higher ups. Well, here are a few things I would like you to mention to your higher ups when you talk to them.

1.) *I will absolutely not accept an older repaired card as a replacement.* This is highly unjust since the card I gave for RMA was only a month old and had been used only for a week and it had trouble from the beginning.I am not asking anything unjust since I bought the card only a month ago and used it for barely a week. It is not my fault if the card is defective. I believe it is fair for a company of MSI's reputation to issue me a new card as a replacement and not an old card which has been used and repaired.

2.) *I am ready to return the graphics card's box along with all the accessories that I received, but I need a new graphics card(of the same card which I bought) as the replacement.*

3.) *It is vital that the graphics card I am issued as replacement is the same OC version as the one I bought. *The MSI R6850 Cyclone power edition has two versions. A normal one and an OC edition. My card was an OC edition card(I can prove this from the box I still have). I am providing the links to both versions of the card so one can see that they are not the same card even if they look the same and physical dimensions match.

A.) Normal edition:- MSI India - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Mainboard, Graphics and more

B.) OC edition:- MSI India - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Mainboard, Graphics and more

The normal edition has Core clock:- 775 Mhz and Menory clock:- 4000 Mhz. *The OC edition has core clock:- 860 Mhz and Memory clock:- 4400 Mhz
*
So I will not accept the normal edition as a replacement. I paid my hard earned money and bought the OC edition of the card. I expect the replacement to be the same. And there is quite a bit of difference in performance between the 2 versions.


That is all that I want you to take up and explain to the people you are about to talk to regarding this issue. I hope you understand that it is hampering both my work and mental peace when a hardware error causes such troubles after only a week of use. 
I bought the card paying my hard earned money and Rs.9360 is not a small amount that I can afford to spend everyday.  And it is highly unfair to provide me with an old card as a replacement. As I have said before,I bought the card a month ago(used for a week) and under no circumstances am I willing to settle for an older card as a replacement.
I believe I have explained my points well enough. I expect a new card to be provided as a replacement soon since I have some urgent work to attend to and it cannot be completed without a graphics card.

Thanking you,
Saptarshi Bhadra.


"


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 12, 2012)

Yup, send him this mail. 
So, this is what their fast RMA service is all about. Dont accept the old card. Also ask him if he can give you a better version say, GTX-560 or HD 6870 for some extra bucks if OCed model of HD 6850 is not available.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 12, 2012)

*Update with power problem:- *  I took everything out of cabby and tried powering up with just mobo+cpu+ram+hdd with the psu. nothing solved. same problems. I then connected my crap frontech psu and everything was solved. All the problems in the youtube videos did not happen. so i guess furmark ruined my corsair GS600 too. :-X Will give it for RMA then.


Can anyone tell me the exact address of the RMA centre of corsair in kolkata?

I sent him that mail. he said he has talked with people of msi and higher ups in delhi. He asked me to return the box and they will send a replacement soon. Will return the box tomorrow most probably(after taking pics and videos of the box).


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 12, 2012)

For RMA of Corsair contact: Kaizen Infoserve Pvt Ltd., .::. Login contact their toll free no. Here is their office details: <%response.write(session("Company"))%> - Walkin
or 
Aditya Infotech Ltd. HOME Page

Also note the sl.no. Of you card. So, you need to wait for another 5-6 days.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 12, 2012)

I talked to the shop from where I bought the power supply. They told me to give it to Kobian electronic Pvt.Ltd located on princep street.

So where do I take it? Kaizen or aditya or kobian? 

But I found this on kaizen's website:- 

"Room 2, 3rd Floor
Prince Cep Street
KOLKATA-700072
West Bengal State-India
Tel : + 91-33 - 32498234"

So is kobian and kaizen the same? Confused. I guess they are the same since the phone numbers match @_@


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 12, 2012)

Then its most probably the same. Even I couldn't get any info about Kobian after a google. 
Actually Aditya IT is the distributor of Corsair. Ask both both 'em and give it to one that assures to RMA earlier. For corsair you will get a new replacement for sure.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 13, 2012)

^ Yes thats what cilus told me. that they replace with a new one. Lets hope this one is hassle free. 

Another question:- Do I just return the box of the gpu or tell them that I will return the box after they give me a new card?
But if they say that they won't give me a card unless I return then i have to return it.

I guess I will just take lots of pics of the serial number and of the box before returning it.


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2012)

don't return the box now - if they are ready to give you a new card and ask for the box - only then you should return it.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 13, 2012)

the address of kobian and kaizen is same..they are the same entity...


----------



## Jripper (Jul 14, 2012)

Gave the psu to kaizen. hoping for the best. 
Pradipta meanwhile called me up to tell me that the box of the gpu is not required yet. he is trying to get me a new replacement but in the worst case they will repair my own card and send it back.

OKay pradipta called me in the evening. He said that he is trying to get me a new card but apparently the company is telling him about some policy and stuff so 3 things can happen. 

1.) They might give me a card which is as old as the card I bought(might be repaired)

2.) they might repair my own card and give it to me

3.) They might send me a new box with a new card.

So confused. Chances of getting a new card seems so bleak. I told him I will let him know my opinion tomorrow.


----------



## topgear (Jul 14, 2012)

if they ask for your opinion just go for option no. 3.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 14, 2012)

^ Thats the problem. they haven't asked for my opinion. :\


----------



## Jripper (Jul 18, 2012)

OKay gpu replacement has arrived. the guy tells me its in good condition but somehow I don't have high hopes. :\ Will go tomorrow to see what old piece of crap card they are giving me now. -_-


I have a question about rma of the power supply though. I gave it to kaizen on friday. they said new psu will be mailed at home within a week. it still hasn't arrived and I checked the rma status at their website,it said "CLOSED". getting a bit worried. how do i find out where the replacement is right now?


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 18, 2012)

Call and ask Kaizen about your PSU RMA. 

So, this time also they are giving you an old card. IMO you should just deny them as your card is just a month old.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 18, 2012)

^ No I called the msi distributor and he said that if something happens to the card within a week of buying or if the card arrives as a DOA card,then only they provide new replacement. Otherwise they send either a card which is as old as the card you bought or they repair your card and send it back.

The card they are providing now is supposedly manufactured 2 months back like my card. Lets see. 
I am sure this card won't be in as good a condition as they are saying -_-


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 18, 2012)

Jripper said:


> OKay gpu replacement has arrived. the guy tells me its in good condition but somehow I don't have high hopes. :\ Will go tomorrow to see what old piece of crap card they are giving me now. -_-
> 
> 
> I have a question about rma of the power supply though. I gave it to kaizen on friday. they said new psu will be mailed at home within a week. it still hasn't arrived and I checked the rma status at their website,it said "CLOSED". getting a bit worried. how do i find out where the replacement is right now?



it aint friday...is it?
give it some time....kaizen never messed up RMA..yet


----------



## Jripper (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes thats what I am counting on. :S Hope they don't mess this up.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 18, 2012)

k, check the card.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 18, 2012)

Hang on. err..here is a rs.600 mentioned in the receipt challan for the corsair psu rma.whats that all about? 

Do I have to pay for the courier charges or something? :O


----------



## topgear (Jul 19, 2012)

^^ this is something new .. will keep an eye on this.



Jripper said:


> ^ No I called the msi distributor and he said that if something happens to the card within a week of buying or if the card arrives as a DOA card,then only they provide new replacement. Otherwise they send either a card which is as old as the card you bought or they repair your card and send it back.
> 
> The card they are providing now is supposedly manufactured 2 months back like my card. Lets see.
> I am sure this card won't be in as good a condition as they are saying -_-



we always get such foul reasons here but if this was a US or UK a new gfx card as replacement would have been given.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 19, 2012)

^ Yes but sadly this is India. -_- 

Will call kaizen in a few minutes.


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2012)

^^ so what happened ?


----------



## SunE (Jul 20, 2012)

Ya what happened?


----------



## Jripper (Jul 20, 2012)

Sorry fellas was busy for 2 days so couldn't get the parts.
1.) Power Supply:-
Did not receive power supply. corsair told me there was no service in my area so i should collect it from kaizen service centre. but when i went to kaizen they said since there was no service the psu went back to bangalore  i called corsair and they said I will get it tomorrow at the service centre. Lets see :SS

2.) Graphics card:-
Got the replacement GPU. its not a new one,but it was manufactured in february,the same as my original card. They couldn't check the GPU at the service centre since they had no drivers,no softwares,no games anything  I have to test it at home but no power supply  have to wait till I get that one back to test this GPU. It looks fine on the exterior. No soldering or anything. 
And also my original card's serial number was:-  abcdxyz-39 and this one is:-  abcdxyz-40. both imported by top notch infotronix in march. Seems like I got the next card in the production line.

Will let you guys know after I test this out.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 20, 2012)

Kaizen didn't even bother to call you when the card arrived, and they simply sent it back? BTW its a new PSU I hope?


----------



## Jripper (Jul 20, 2012)

Apparently it did not come to kaizen. When I went to kaizen,they called up corsair and they were told that the courier went back since service was not available in my area. and yes they are giving a new replacement.


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2012)

^^ so the corsair directly sends the replacement unit to the customer avoiding the service center and what about taht Rs. 600 written on the receipt challan of the PSu RMA paper ?? what was that for - did kaizen guys say anything about this when you asked ?



Jripper said:


> Sorry fellas was busy for 2 days so couldn't get the parts.
> 1.) Power Supply:-
> Did not receive power supply. corsair told me there was no service in my area so i should collect it from kaizen service centre. but when i went to kaizen they said since there was no service the psu went back to bangalore  i called corsair and they said I will get it tomorrow at the service centre. Lets see :SS
> 
> ...



looks like a refurbished unit or a new one without the box but it should be good .. I replaced one new mouse twice ( both are boxed pack and brand new ) but bith gone bad .. only the 3rd replacement with worn out label and  without box lsted for 4+ years and it's still with me ( working condition ).


----------



## Jripper (Jul 21, 2012)

^ Thats encouraging. and yes I asked about the Rs.600. They said not to worry as that is not for the customer.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 21, 2012)

Yup, that's not for customer, its their insurance amount for PSU.



topgear said:


> looks like a refurbished unit or a new one without the box but it should be good .. I replaced one new mouse twice ( both are boxed pack and brand new ) but bith gone bad .. only the 3rd replacement with worn out label and  without box lsted for 4+ years and it's still with me ( working condition ).



which mouse BTW? And which service centre?


----------



## Jripper (Jul 21, 2012)

I called up kaizen. courier service is not possible today because of mamata's meeting -_- aaaarrrghhh! Couldn't they find another place to hold the meeting?

Now I have to wait till monday or tuesday for the psu. this sucks -_-

These guys are messing things up more than MSI. :\ atleast msi used to deliver the product on time.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 21, 2012)

Then why dont arrange for pickup in another place..


----------



## Jripper (Jul 21, 2012)

the only kaizen centre is at that place. and i asked corsair could they deliver some other place which i specified or not. they said no they dnt provide that service and asked me to collect from kaizen


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Yup, that's not for customer, its their insurance amount for PSU.
> which mouse BTW? And which service centre?



I-Ball Laser Mouse ( bought on 2K7 ) and the service center is near Central Metro Station.

@ OP - just wait a bit more .. most of the service center even don't remain open for customers on sataurday .. wait one more day ( as this is going to be fruitful ) and keep your finger crossed.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 23, 2012)

I am absolutely disgusted and frustrated with kaizen and corsair. 


Corsair keeps telling me psu has been dispatched and to collect it from kaizen the next day. And kaizen keeps telling me the next day that psu has not arrived and to call corsair. And today corsair did not pick up the phone the whole day. I must have tried some 25 odd times.

This is absolutely ridiculous. I cannot even test the gpu replacement if i dont get the psu.


----------



## topgear (Jul 24, 2012)

^^ call Kaizen and ask them exactly how long it would take and say you are tired of hearing the "next day" excuse - anyway, the delay could be related to new tax rules on imported items in WB


----------



## Jripper (Jul 24, 2012)

I told them that yesterday. And I was kinda strict on it too. But as usual they said "Ok we are looking into it" 

Asked me to call them and check today.

OKay help help.

I got a replacement power supply.
The new model of the GS600.
The fan spins when I power the system on but then stops. 
I called up corsair and the guy said that the newer model of the GS600 has automatic fan control and that it will automatically spin when the psu crosses a certain temperature. 
Should I believe this? Or is the guy lying?

Anyone with the newer model of the gs600 here to confirm this?

UPDATE:- Checked graphics card. It seems identical to the card I had. gpu-z shows same specs. and even temperatures are the same lol.  No more furmark. ever again.

Power supply fan not spinning under less load and temperature. But when playing a game etc starts spinning,spins for 20 seconds,then does a few stop start spins in both directions and then spins again for 15 seconds. Its not continuous. But I guess the fan is indeed automatically controlled. But still someone with any info on this please confirm.


Thank you to all the members of this forum and everyone who helped out. Thanks cilus,ico,topgear,satwat23,sunE and everybody else.


----------



## topgear (Jul 25, 2012)

don't worry - the PSU and the fan is just fine and *remember not to use kombuster too ( furmark clone )*.

Anyway, congrats for getting the product replacements.


----------

